
Q1 2018 Funding Announcement - jellyapple
https://clojuriststogether.org/news/q1-2018-funding-announcement/
======
vemv
I'd encourage Clojure fans to contribute monthly, even in the smallest amount.

A healthy ecosystem has a compound effect (like a feedback loop), which can
result in a greater abundance of Clojure jobs.

Thankfully Clojure doesn't need to be 'saved' (it's a timeless idea!), but
well I often read complaints around its job market and open source ecosystem.

As an example, say you get some VC funding. Can you absolutely trust
Clojure(Script) and its tooling? How well will non-senior hires perform? I for
one would be tempted to go for something with more traction like Elixir +
Reason.

I adore Clojure and all that, but in the end details matter, especially under
budget/time constraints.

Of course, this is a (perceived) situation we can change.

~~~
bpicolo
> Can you absolutely trust Clojure(Script) and its tooling

Totally. The closure compiler, despite it's age, is the best Javascript
optimizer/uglifier out there. Nothing else comes close. There are several top
notch, maintained frameworks as well (re-frame/om)

~~~
yorwba
By closure compiler, do you mean [https://github.com/google/closure-
compiler](https://github.com/google/closure-compiler) ? Because I don't think
it's related to Clojure in any way.

~~~
fulafel
That's the secret sauce that ClojureScript relies upon for tree shaking, dead
code elimination and other optimizations. The Closure library is also used for
building blocks of the CLJS runtime.

[https://www.clojurescript.org/about/closure](https://www.clojurescript.org/about/closure)

~~~
yorwba
Sure, but it can be used on all things JavaScript. I guess I'm just confused
why it'd be brought up as specific tooling for ClojureScript.

~~~
KingMob
That's actually not true. The Closure compiler has certain restrictions on the
Js it accepts for advanced mode compilation, so you can't throw just anything
at it.

The advantage is best-in-class dead code elimination, which is also why
Closure was chosen; to distill the CLojurescript standard library into just
the parts needed for a web page requires good DCE. Recently, other Js projects
like Rollup and Webpack have gotten good DCE, but when Clojurescript was
started, there were no other serious contenders.

------
dmichulke
I'm a big fan (and user) of Clojure.

However, I feel 150$/h is quite a bit for something that was done for free
previously.

Taking the 3 months of figwheel, we're talking no less than 60 days * 1.2k/d =
72k$.

It's probably just a (slightly above?) average consulting salary in the
US/Western Europe but everywhere else that's really a lot. Heck, even some
friends of mine working as developers in Germany or France don't earn that in
a year, even after adjusting for taxes and social security.

Being a (Clojure) consultant myself, I know the mathematics and I charge the
same order of magnitude but I don't go around telling people this because I
feel that might have negative consequences. (Most of my friends don't read HN,
hence the contradiction in the last sentence)

~~~
fulafel
What do you estimate is the going rate for senior Clojure tooling developers
in China or India with comparable productivity and credibility as Figwheel's
author?

~~~
dmichulke
Just to be clear, I don't think he deserves less than that when working.

I'm saying that I think he'd be probably happy to be paid half of it and
continue his project. Similarly, seen from the donour point of view, there
will probably be many that think: "I earn 30% of that per hour, why should I
donate for such egregious salaries?"

Now, to answer your question:

I have no idea, the way you phrase it, it certainly sounds as if consulting
salaries are the same?!

If so, I believe you but I believe the percentage of companies willing to pay
150 per hour for a local is much higher in Western Europe and US than in the
BRICs or Eastern Europe.

------
RubenSandwich
Wow this is such a great idea for funding. But I wonder if this would work
with other language communities because the Clojure community, from my
understanding, tends to concentrate around the same tools.

Anyone know of any other language communities with similar foundations?

~~~
bringtheaction
I wish Rust Together was a thing, and for that to result in better HTTP/2
server and client support in Rust.

~~~
steveklabnik
Good news! We don't need a Rust Together for this: Boyant is sponsoring all
that work. An initial version shipped a month ago:
[https://crates.io/crates/h2](https://crates.io/crates/h2)

~~~
bringtheaction
Oh, nice!

------
mwfogleman
Great picks for the first funding round. Both these tools are invaluable.

